# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian language e-mail lessons from a native speaker.

## Боб Уайтман

Let me introduce you my own Russian language lessons. I am a native speaker working in the field of linguistics and language tutoring concepts. You'll get my lessons step by step from any level you need. The lesson schedule will be elaborated individually according to your real language skills. 
You pay nothing until you are satisfied by your first positive results. 
Feel free to contact me at g11-pp@inbox.ru

----------

